# Camping in August?



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Heading out for Martin Dies State Park in the next few hours. Anyone still camping in the heat? We are sure having a blast since getting our motor home!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

slip knot said:


> Heading out for Martin Dies State Park in the next few hours. Anyone still camping in the heat? We are sure having a blast since getting our motor home!


We've camped every weekend so far this month. This weekend we're at Double Lake, last weekend was 4 days in San Marcos and weekend before that was Splashway in Sheridan.

I just now realized we haven't booked anything for Labor Day weekend, dang!


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

We were at Texana last weekend and almost had the whole campground to ourselves. It was great!


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

Spent last weekend at McKinney falls SP. had a blast! drive down to new Braunsfels a coupe of times to float down the comal.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

We just got back and was great. Very few people there at all and no one near where we were. Weekends are just to short. We apparently had a small front because nights got a little cooler and humidity was lower than normal.

View attachment 674138

View attachment 674146

View attachment 674154


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Did you build a fire for everyone to sit around to keep cool?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep, gotta have a fire. No matter how hot, still gonna have a camp fire!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

We had the same thing, the park was empty except for one other camper and a couple of people in tents. I guess people are just thinking its too hot right now. 

Couldn't have asked for better weather too!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I wish we'd of gone last weekend. Trying to get out for Labor Day.


----------

